# SiriusXM signs MLB extension, offers streaming-only subscribers games



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

SiriusXM signs MLB extension, offers streaming-only subscribers games (awfulannouncing.com)


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

boycott BB!


----------

